# A few more points for Primus



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

YnT and I went out today looking for some ARS for our KW wars team. The forecast was calling for decent temps and we both showed up at the beach with shorts on. Oops. The sun never came out and wind was blowing a bit harder then we were expecting.

The bite was SLOW to start. We bounced around a couple different places with nothing but a couple sharks to show for it. YnT did pick up a couple bobos on the way out though.

Around eleven we finally found a bite. Of course I had to leave an hour later. We loaded three trophy snapper, three sharks, two bobos and a grouper. Two hundred and ninety points on the board for us today. Just forty shy of being the first team to pop a grand.

YnT took this cool action shot of me fighting a six foot plus sandbar. He called it my drama queen pose. lol Too bad he snapped the line right after this or else we would have gotten a better pic for another thirty points.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

always wanted to fight a shark from a yak. its going to happen this year for sure


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That's awesome! Congrats on all the points. Guys like you are the reason I don't bother with kayak wars lol. My fishing trips are about relaxing and kickin back. I'd have to work my ass off to keep up with you guys. Keep 'em comin man...and stay offshore for the spring tourny please lol.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing JD.
Would have rather been riding that than the desk...but gotta pay the "man."
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool pic Jd. Nice report


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> That's awesome! Congrats on all the points. Guys like you are the reason I don't bother with kayak wars lol. My fishing trips are about relaxing and kickin back. I'd have to work my ass off to keep up with you guys. Keep 'em comin man...and stay offshore for the spring tourny please lol.


Don't worry, he has no inshore skillz.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ginzu said:


> Don't worry, he has no inshore skillz.


No inshore skillz? LoL. When I take the kayak inshore I go after tastier game...

That doesnt mean I cant catch redfish and trout though, just prefer not to when I can be in the Gulf catching bigger game quicker then I can hit up some good places in the sound.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice!

hey you guys,...when u feel like selling some points let us know...

(jk)

Team spooled Out got a pin fish the other day, how many points do you think that's worth. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ginzu said:


> Don't worry, he has no inshore skillz.


It ain't his skillz I'm worried about...JD's got some JuJu! At least, that's what I've gathered from seeing his first year's worth of yak-fishin reports. Helluva first year JD! You probably caught more pounds of fish from your yak last year than I have in the last three...and I'm a fishin sombitch!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

dont worry, we got that thousand mark for ya


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

We had it a long time ago, we just have been uploading our trophy snapper for now, plenty of non trophys in case we dont limit out on just trophys. Plus, yall cant forget Dee cleaning up inshore for us and she only uploads her catches a few times a month...

Youre killing it individually though man, we will be after the sheepies once snapper and flounder are filled up for us.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

trust me dude, I know damn well we wont get anywhere near yall this year. Im shooting for second cause noone will catch yall. No competition lol


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not to toot our horns too soon but we have a decent shot, we are fortunate enough to be able to fish a good bit. 

I want to get on those sheepies but I hate banging up my kayak on the pilings, may have to wait until they are in the pass.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Here is a video of some of the fun this last 6 days.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep! Reel Wet and Primus are the teams to beat.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

its gonna be a tight race. Im holding a wild card i know nobody else has and know nobody else can do, so hopefully its a close race in the end


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

jdhkingfisher said:


> trust me dude, I know damn well we wont get anywhere near yall this year. Im shooting for second cause noone will catch yall. No competition lol


You might be bipolar... you posted this just yesterday.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lol i know what i said its gonna be a interesting year. still dont think anyone will touch yall. but we might get close enough to have you checking


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm going to need yall to slow down lol I can't keep up!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

snaptrap said:


> I'm going to need yall to slow down lol I can't keep up!!


With the surf forecast for the next week, looks like Team Primus is going to be stuck on terra firma for awhile. 

We may have to show up to 3mb one evening/night and get a few sheeps and reds.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea! It's fun if there biting good. The surf has yall but I'm sick as I've ever been I hope it clears up I want some more points!!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

awesome pic of fighting the shark!


----------

